# Honda HS1332 Shear Pins



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm looking for information for the 1332 shear pins.

Google shows bolts that are either stainless or black in color and is an actual nut and bolt like this:

Amazon.com : Honda Snowblower Shear Pin & Nut Replaces Honda Part #'s 90102-732-010 & 90114-SA0-000, code 1410182, 1533355 : Outdoor Power Tool Accessories : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Auger Shear Pin Bolts for Honda HS1332 Snowblower 20 | eBay



https://www.google.com/search?q=buy...2-010-90114-SA0-000%2Fdp%2FB001KZZT9G;200;108


My new 1332 seems to use a pin with a cotter key that is silver in color. It may or not be stainless..

Also Honda announced this new design allowing easier replacement to the shear pins:

• Egg-shaped disk. When it comes to replacing the shear bolt on a snowblower, the design of the machine dictates the ease with which the part can be changed. On the all-new Honda HS1332 snowblower models, the design allows for a simple and easy shear bolt replacement. These Honda models are equipped with an egg-shaped disk that allows for almost effortless removal, alignment, and replacement of the shear bolt(s) when required. 

Does anyone know what the above means or have some pics?


Anyone know what the actual part # and where to buy?


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rock... I've got an 1132. Can you take a picture.... the 1332 manual shows a regular looking shear bolt - just like mine. 

From experience when you find out....keep a bunch of shear pins on hand. Amazing what can get hidden by a good snow storm...last year I sucked in the mornings newspaper (that took out a pin pretty fast). She's powerful ...you're going like her


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

sr71 said:


> Rock... I've got an 1132. Can you take a picture.... the 1332 manual shows a regular looking shear bolt - just like mine.
> 
> From experience when you find out....keep a bunch of shear pins on hand. Amazing what can get hidden by a good snow storm...last year I sucked in the mornings newspaper (that took out a pin pretty fast). She's powerful ...you're going like her


I'm actually researching for the exact reason you describe. I don't have a honda dealer near by and would like to have a hand full on hand.

I'll try and find some time this weekend to disassemble it and take some pics otherwise I'll call a dealer to discus.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

http://rs101.pbsrc.com/albums/m77/Rocktaco/Mobile Uploads/IMG_0802_zps40765388.jpg~320x480


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Disregard the above post, I can't edit it.


I took some pics today. I didn't see much point in disassembling, looks pretty state forward, however I still can't find these on the net.

Sorry for the URL hosting, my photo bucket account has changed for some reason and wont allow for IMG tagging.

-Robert


http://rs101.pbsrc.com/albums/m77/Rocktaco/Mobile Uploads/IMG_0802_zps40765388.jpg~320x480

http://rs101.pbsrc.com/albums/m77/Rocktaco/Mobile Uploads/IMG_08011_zps9931bd8c.jpg~320x480

http://rs101.pbsrc.com/albums/m77/Rocktaco/Mobile Uploads/IMG_0802_zps40765388.jpg~320x480


----------



## gb387 (Oct 27, 2013)

The shear 'pins' are actually the small hex head bolts in the side of the augger. They are very easy to find. You can get packs of them off eBay. Does that help?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's the drawing from the shop manual, and some of the concept/differences. For the FAN shear bolts, The upper (gray boxes) are the old-style, requires 4-way alignment to make the holes line-up. The new style (orange boxes) only require rotation to align the holes.

For the AUGER shear bolts, a pin and bolt are used. Generally, the pin will give-way before the bolt

The part number for the 6 x 18mm shear bolt (#13) is 92101-06018-0A, $0.82.
For the 7 x 40mm pin (#11), use part number 90757-767-000, $3.52

Google the part number to find 'em online, or use this line to find your local Honda dealer. Pretty good chance they will be close in price.

*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Well shoot, I think I ordered the wrong part (silver pin that uses a cotter pin to secure it in place) shown in the red boxes (top) and not the bolt shown there. I also ordered parts number 1 and 11 in the bottom in the bottom illustration.

What is the most frequent part to replace in heavy snow? I'm guessing the shear bolt in the top in the red boxes?

Thanks for the help Robert!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Rocktaco said:


> What is the most frequent part to replace in heavy snow? I'm guessing the shear bolt in the top in the red boxes?
> 
> Thanks for the help Robert!


Yes, the threaded bolt should be the first part to "give" under excessive load. That way, you just need a new bolt and nut. The smooth pins might actually shear, but require the washer and spring clip if they are lost.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks Robert, I haven't actually picked the parts up yet. I'll see if they mind sending them back or just holding them for stock so I don't have to purchase them..

In any case I'll be picking up a hand full of the sheer bolts!

Thanks you so much for digging all this up! :BEER:


----------

